# Album partagé ente Catalina et High Sierra



## StoneGuad (24 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour a tous, 
1 - J'ai dans Photo des "Albums partagés" avec ma famille qui est presque toute - au moins- sous Catalina. (4 Mac)
Tous ces Macs reçoivent bien le chargement des photos que je mets dans leur album partagé correspondant.
Sauf un ! 
Celui de mon Beau-Père qui est sous High Sierra.
Je ne sais pas, et au fond, ne crois pas que ce soit en rapport avec l'OS, mais aucune des photos et videos que je mets dans son album partagé depuis mon Mac, ne lui parvient.
Je suis en Guadeloupe, lui à Vendome. je n'ais donc pas "la main" en direct sur son Mac, mais par Team Viewer, je lui ai installé "Menu Meters" pour voir son flux en download, et ... rien. 0 ou quelques K qui s'agitent.
Son Mac ne telecharge rien, alors que son compte icloud est correctement configuré y compris les options a cocher dans l'item "Photos" ( partage et flux)
Bref, je cale.
Dans l'album partagé qui lui est dédié sur mon Mac, j'ai des photos et vidéos que lui n'a pas dans ce même album sur son Mac.
2- J'ai une autre question : Est ce le Mac tout seul qui decide quand il download depuis icloud et a partir de quelle info ? Peut on le forcer a "aller chercher" des fichiers sur icloud ?
Merci a tous


----------



## StoneGuad (30 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, 
Un petit  Up  ! ...


----------

